# mounting panels 1-2 inch off the wall



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi,

what is an economical way to mount acoustic panels 1-2" away from the wall? 

thank you


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Somewhat depends on whether there is a frame on the rear, how rigid they are, etc. If a frame, just cut some 2" small wood blocks, pre-drill, and screw them into the 4 corners of the panel. 

If rigid but no frame, you can screw a couple of blocks into the wall around the middle of the panel and just let the panel lean on them - assuming you are hanging them from a wire.

Bryan


----------



## dryeye (Jun 11, 2012)

I use the cardboard containers that are used to group 4 six packs of beer or 24 cans of pop. I have small ones from Science Diet pet food at about 1.5 inches to the Monster energy drink ones at 3.25 inches. My panels are mounted with a single picture wire across the back making inserting and removing the cardboard easy.


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

bpape said:


> Somewhat depends on whether there is a frame on the rear, how rigid they are, etc. If a frame, just cut some 2" small wood blocks, pre-drill, and screw them into the 4 corners of the panel.
> 
> If rigid but no frame, you can screw a couple of blocks into the wall around the middle of the panel and just let the panel lean on them - assuming you are hanging them from a wire.
> 
> Bryan


thank you! it's such an obvious solution I feel stupid for not coming up with it on my own.


----------

